# Oil Filled Radiator



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I know this has been discussed before but I am struggling to find the relevent information.

Usually when we tour in winter we use the gas fire when wilding and a fan heater when on hookup. The Fan heater is noisy and either leaves the van too hot or too cold and you cant leave it on at night.

Ive seen this

http://www.amazon.co.uk/DeLonghi-VV...adiator/dp/tech-data/B001FSJXZ4/ref=de_a_smtd

and this

http://www.amazon.co.uk/1000W-Elect...KU/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1321448569&sr=8-13

What I want is something that can be on all the time, that will click in when the temp gets below a certain temp and that can be left on when sleeping at a lower level. Im guessing 1 - 1.5 KW but have no idea if that is powerful enough or too powerful. The first one looks quite big and heavy but is the better of the two on spec.

So the questions are.

How powerful does it need to be bearing in mind the Kontiki is quite a big van and it got down to -18 last winter?

Are they silent or very quiet?

Can they be laid on the side when in transit? I dont want oil leaking all over the place.

Are there any really small but powerful ones? Size matters in a van!

Any thoughts or recomendations?

Thanks
BD


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

barry...

there are hundreds kicking around as new at car boots sales just now and i picked up a very compact neat one with thermostat for just a £1... It gets layed on its side and abused and its just fine and at 700w is not drawing too much when on hookup....


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

hi/i recently purchased from pound stretcher an 800 watt oil filled radiator with a built in thermostat ,£24.99, to leave on overnight this coming winter to stop van freezing up etc. i tried it out during the night for a week ,at mid setting,and in morning the van felt nice and cosy.admittedly it hasn't been cold but i am sure at max setting it would cope.its silent and stands upright.
jim m


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

spatz1 said:


> barry...
> 
> there are hundreds kicking around as new at car boots sales just now and i picked up a very compact neat one with thermostat for just a £1... It gets layed on its side and abused and its just fine and at 700w is not drawing too much when on hookup....


Cheers for that. Never thought of a booty

Is 700w enough to keep the entire van warm when its sub zero?

This is the main question really. I dont mind spending the money but I want to get the right bit of kit. Dont want to be under or over powered.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Barry.
We have a couple of these, one is 700kw and the other is 850kw and they are complete silent.
I think it is NOT recommended to lay on the side and therefore we don't an manage to find an upright hole for them to travel in.
The main reason that we got ours was to keep the van warm while it is sat on our driveway and they work very well for this and sometimes we can have one on 24/7 for even a week. No dampness here  
What a pampered van  
There are no moving parts therefore reasonably safe and much safer than a fan heater, BUT not as warm, probably due to the low wattage.
When winter touring, we will leave one of these oil heaters on all night, but we then revert to the fan heater during the day, that is if on a hook up and when not we would then use the gas heating.
I am speaking of my past experiences as we have not been on hook up for quite a time now. (2 years except for an emergency when our battery packed up last winter)
In conclusion, Yes they are very useful and if you look around you should find a cheap deal.
edit
700/850watt will take the chill off and keep the water system from freezing, but it is not warm enough for us to sit around in, however we do find that a fan heater on the 1kw setting is warm enough.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We had one (800w) in our last van that did not have blown air heating. We used to leave it on all night as the fan heater was annoying. It was nothing like powerful enough- even in a 5m van- to do more than keep the chill off the air and, if it was very cold, it didn't even do that. The surface gets very hot and, in a little van, can be a bit of a hazard.

If you do carry them on their side then you are advised to stand it upright for at least 12 hours before using it. If you are going to buy one then get a good make as I have read of cheaper makes leaking hot oil from faulty seals.

G


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Barry,

I have a 1.5Kw in our MH, they are quite good, I use mine when storage on my property, as we use it on occasions as an extra bedroom.

I will also be taking it to Germany at the end of the month and if on EHU will use it as a supplement to the onboard heating.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone

Thats what I feared that you shouldn't lay them flat. I was hoping to store it in either the luton or the garage but it would have to lay flat in both.

It seems most of you use them as supplements as well so it would appear that you need at least 1.5KW as the only form of heating. 

I suppose I could go to 2KW as they don't seem any more money but then your starting to get bigger and heavier as well as using more power which may trip a low ampage EHU.

Will go in search of one that can be laid flat if such a unit exists.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Barry

the Delonghi Bambino ones are much smaller - mine sits behind my seat when travelling

http://www.amazon.co.uk/DeLonghi-Ba...HI/ref=sr_1_33?ie=UTF8&qid=1321453473&sr=1-33


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Have a look Here


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Delonghi Bambino is the one we have, too.
It is a smasher. We leave on all night on thermostatic setting and all day as well if need be.
Recommended highly.

Bob


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi, The De'Longhi type are excellent heaters, and as others have said, silent.

We also, like many others, use ours for keeping the chill off and damp out of the van when not in use during the winter.

The manufacturers instructions make it clear that if the heater has been laid on its side for any length of time then once it is stood upright again the oil should be allowed to settle for several hours before using.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers guys

I found this

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dimplex-CDE...9OXQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321454394&sr=8-1

Its an oil *free* radiator. So presumably it can be laid on its side then used immediately. As presumption is the mother of all cock ups I have emailed the manufacturers to ask.

I like the look of the Bambino as it will probably stand under the table or upright in the Luton but is it man enough for the job? can you use it as the sole source of heat when its sub zero outside and your sat watching telly?

Actually. Would a convector heater work? Not a fan heater but a stand up convector.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

De'Longhi do make an oil radiator with a fan built in!!! So you have the best of both worlds, an oil rad and a blown heater. Seem to remember it was not cheap at about £60-70. I have a vague recollection that Aldi or Lidl had some recently.

As for power, some of them can be run at 700watt or 1.5Kw plus a thermostat. A dual wattage one might be useful when on a low ampage ehu.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bought one of these last week at Argos. Very pleased with it.
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...at_14417957|Oil+filled+radiators|14417968.htm.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks again

I have had a look on Amazon at Dimplex and Delonghi Convector heaters and they are cheaper and lighter than oil filled ones and presumably (that word again!) can be stored anyway up. They claim to be silent as well.

So what then is the advantage of an oil filled heater over a convector heater for space heating?

I reckon I need at least 2KW with the option to set it lower.


----------



## ukgreynomads (Jan 19, 2008)

Bought one from Asda 2 weeks ago, A "Crown" 500watt £20.99, the same one in Comet was £9.03 dearer, We use it to keep the cab warm. we don't expect it to warm the whole motorhome. Anyway when in bed I have a human waterbottle to keep me snug and warm :wink: .We had a similar one until this year before our son took a liking to it  that was a 750 watt and was again just right for keeping the chill off.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

barryd said:



> ..So what then is the advantage of an oil filled heater over a convector heater for space heating?


I would guess that it is the heat lag between Off & On. The convector would cool quicker than the oil filled. I believe you would then be dependent on the lag in the thermostat between off and on which you may feel more in temperature variation especially if it is a crude bimetal strip type.

This is unless you fit a more sensitive digital Electronic Themostat like the ET05. http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Product...ords&kw=et05&gclid=CL642Ym_u6wCFUQe4QodbBl9qA
I recently did some low temperature tests on this which got lost in the web site crash. I am very pleased with it and will use with the above posted 450w oil filled rad to avoid the MH freezing over the winter.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

andrewball1000 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > ..So what then is the advantage of an oil filled heater over a convector heater for space heating?
> ...


Ah yes of course. Thats half the problem with a fan heater apart from it being noisy, once it goes off it gets cold quickly. The main issue for me though is the noise. These convector heaters are supposed to be silent and many of them have timers as well built in.

The other thing I have noticed with our fan heater is on the motorhome floor the thermostat doesnt seem to work properly. Its on for an age until it gets really hot. You end up clicking it off yourself then it takes another age to come back on again. It works fine in the house.

For £30 or £40 I might give a Convector heater a go.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We've got one of these mini 800-watt oil-filled electric radiators we use in the van during winter travels:

http://www.robertdyas.co.uk/P~147512~Prolectrix-Mini-Oil-Filled-Radiator

Although priced at £24.99, think we paid about £19 or £20 in a sale.

Listed as a 'best buy' on this page:

http://www.robertdyas.co.uk/C~200180~Heating

We use it for background heating and can leave it on overnight. Only problem, the thermostat makes a bit of a click going on and off, which occasionally wakes me.

We also use a fan heater during the daytime.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

mikebeaches said:


> We've got one of these mini 800-watt oil-filled electric radiators we use in the van during winter travels:
> 
> http://www.robertdyas.co.uk/P~147512~Prolectrix-Mini-Oil-Filled-Radiator
> 
> ...


One of ours is identical and we only paid £12.99 from Focus a couple of years ago.
It was supposed to be an half price offer. Maybe it was end of winter?
Works well and I can recommend!


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

Have you thought about getting one of these fitted. This would be my preferred route rather than carrying more tat about

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eberspach...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item336e3f1427


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

mrbricolage said:


> Have you thought about getting one of these fitted. This would be my preferred route rather than carrying more tat about
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eberspach...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item336e3f1427


Wow. Thats something I never considered. Does it take diesel from the main tank then or do you have to top it up?

Sounds a bit complicated though. Well for me anyhow!

For heating through the night its not too much of an issue. Its those long hours in mid winter from 4pm till bedtime where I just want the van at a nice temp constantly. By the time we go to bed the vans usually pretty warm but on sub zero days its getting chilly by 6am so somthing to kick in around that time or before would be good.

The gas fire of course is superb but we need that for when we are off hookup as it doesnt half go through the gas.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Barry,

I have used Fan, Oil filled and Halogen heaters when I used my van as a base when contracting.

None of the above are perfect on their own. The best method I came up with was using the fan heater on the low setting (1Kw) and pointing it at the oil filled heater (800 watt, I think). This circulated heat better but some people never get used to the low noise of the fan heater cutting in. Me, I could not sleep at one time if there was no A/C banging away in the room. :lol:


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Grath said:


> mikebeaches said:
> 
> 
> > We've got one of these mini 800-watt oil-filled electric radiators we use in the van during winter travels:
> ...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> Hi Barry,
> 
> I have used Fan, Oil filled and Halogen heaters when I used my van as a base when contracting.
> 
> None of the above are perfect on their own. The best method I came up with was using the fan heater on the low setting (1Kw) and pointing it at the oil filled heater (800 watt, I think). This circulated heat better but some people never get used to the low noise of the fan heater cutting in. Me, I could not sleep at one time if there was no A/C banging away in the room. :lol:


Yes but what about a 2KW heater? Most people on here seem to have the 800w heaters to either keep the chill off at night or as part of another system.

These 2KW convectors are supposed to heat a good size room in a house and the reviews mostly re-enforce this.

Actually it could have a dual function in the house as we ineveitably end up sitting in one room at the back of the house with the oil fired heating warming a further three rooms downstairs and five upstairs.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

mikebeaches said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > mikebeaches said:
> ...


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We got one of these - its been perfect the last 4 years !

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4152181/c_1/1|category_root|Home+and+furniture|14417894/c_2/2|14417894|Heaters+and+radiators|14417957/c_3/3|cat_14417957|Convector+heaters|14417964.htm#pdpFullProductInformation


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

My compromise with the 2 heaters adds up to nearly 2Kw and circulates heat around the van. The problem with an oil filled is that it does not. Most fan heaters are dual power (1Kw/2Kw), so you could use the Fan heater only in the daytime (store the oil filled out of the way). As long as you set both thermostats suitably, then the 2 work well together.

The other advantage is that if you have one big oil-filled radiator and only a few amps of 240V on a CL/CS then you might be snookered. Make sure your oil filled is the double element type ie low/high settings.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have a Mini oil filled radiator (800W) which is good at night on electric hookup

and also to keep the van warm when not in use in winter-- although at today's fuel prices it might just have to shiver

We also have a mini halogen heater, which I love, instant direct heat

But night temps of -18 I don't know

If on electric hookup maybe you need to leave the radiator on 24/7 and supplement it as needed

Barryd the man in your picture looked good, but the hat was just not flattering and your string vest needs mending--or better still slinging :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

vicdicdoc said:


> We got one of these - its been perfect the last 4 years !
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4152181/c_1/1|category_root|Home+and+furniture|14417894/c_2/2|14417894|Heaters+and+radiators|14417957/c_3/3|cat_14417957|Convector+heaters|14417964.htm#pdpFullProductInformation


Flipping heck! £22. Sounds too good to be true but the reviews are excellent as well as your recomendation.

It looks like it has a 750w setting and a 1250w or combined is that correct so it should work on the lower setting on very low ampage hookup?

So does yours provide enough heat on its own when its freezing to keep the van warm when your sat in it (not just in bed)?

Cheers


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Currys have a 2kw convector heater on offer at the moment for £18, including free UK delivery - or order and collect at store.

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/prem-i...?intcmpid=display~RR~Home Appliances~11627307


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey Barry, Since retirement to save money, I'm even running one of these small oil heaters in the house to save putting the central heating on during the day.
Didn't do it last year but doing my best to save the dosh for wilding


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

barryd said:


> mrbricolage said:
> 
> 
> > Have you thought about getting one of these fitted. This would be my preferred route rather than carrying more tat about
> ...


This is what truck drivers and VW campervans use. I know I used to have one and they are brilliant, blowing silently warm air into the van. They use initially a large amount of current but then settle down and hardly use any fuel. They are basically a small combustion engine which warms a plate with fins. Air blows across this and into the living area. 
Of course the brilliant thing is that if you take a feed from the main tank is that you never ever have to worry about refilling or running out. Quite a few chaussons have them as standard.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

mrbricolage said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > mrbricolage said:
> ...


As an ex trucker, Barry, if you get one of these make sure that you mount the pump in a flexible rubber mount and make sure you fit a silencer.
The pump ticks away, tick tock 
Agree, they are pretty good, I was going to fit one in my previous van as very cold when driving. My present van has a heater in the habitation area warmed by the radiator water and that also is V good, but only works when the engine is running.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...2|14417894|Heaters+and+radiators|14417957.htm

delonghi bambi oil heater is great and heats our van over winter. Small and no sharp edges.
Chris


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Eberspacher heaters are good BUT not if your in the van next to them, we have twice now even woke me up last week

joe


----------



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

We've been thinking of putting an oil filled radiator in the cab to warm that area during the night. I am a little concerned about putting it between the seats as thats the only place to put it. I'm thinking of the heat affecting the plastic and fabric of the seats, am I worrying unduly?

Re the Eberspacher, going back 20 years when I was on long distance, I could'nt sleep with them on at night, far too noisy. Of course they may be a lot quieter now but I imagine you can still here them blowing.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cheers everyone.

I dont think I would consider the Diesel heater. Im going to send Mrs D off to Argos tomorrow to get one of this Convectors Vicdicdoc posted about.

Will update you when we have it. 

Cheers
Barry


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I had an Eberspacher on an old boat, very noisy and died when the battery got low. Much prefer the gas Truma on the MH when not on EHU. Very even temp, thermostat and fan operation.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

barryd said:


> cheers everyone.
> 
> I dont think I would consider the Diesel heater. Im going to send Mrs D off to Argos tomorrow to get one of this Convectors Vicdicdoc posted about.
> 
> ...


We were going to get a Dimplex Eco Chico 700w oilfree radiator from Argos but found it on Amazon for almost half the price and delivered free in a couple of days

ooops it's now only £8 cheaper than Argos 

Gives out plenty of heat. It's basically a convector heater with fins but small enough to fit in the front of the cab between the seats.

Steve


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If you are really strapped for cash, Wickes sold me a fan heater last week for £3.80. I did not need one but at that price .... the girl at the checkout had bought two.
Did it work? Yes! Perfectly. It even had thermostatic control and two levels of heat or cold fan for summer.
Am I leaving it as back up in the van? Well no, I have a small oil filled radiator for that job. After some scare-mongering last year about fire risks etc, I took out my greenhouse fan heater with the 'frost-stat' that had done a good job up to that point.
I now leave every cupboard open, have blown an airline through the water system and hope it does not snow.
Alan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

dally1 said:


> We've been thinking of putting an oil filled radiator in the cab to warm that area during the night. I am a little concerned about putting it between the seats as thats the only place to put it. I'm thinking of the heat affecting the plastic and fabric of the seats, am I worrying unduly?
> 
> .


If there is enough space that the heater will not be touching either seat and if your beds are arranged so that you don't knock it against a seat in the night and if you can be sure that nothing will fall on it -clothes or curtains- then you should be OK.

G


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Seems to be a lot of 'If's' Grizzly!
Alan


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

I agree if Eber's are poorly maintained then they will be noisy. Mine was until I serviced it in my VW. Quiet as after that. 
Whining shrieking noises are caused by imbalance in the flues which usually means the pipes are shot and need replacing. 
Loud ticking noises mean that the spark plug (glow plug) or the pump are worn and need replacing.
Also the exhaust needs to be clear of any obstructions. Admittedly they are complex items and not as cheap as an electric fan/oil radiator or whatever but once correctly installed they are better and safer for keeping a van warm at night.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

mrbricolage said:


> Loud ticking noises mean that the spark plug (glow plug) or the pump are worn and need replacing.
> .


Not necessarily, I have heard several new ones on new trucks ticking away merrily. 
Better to fit the supplied rubber mount which is supplied for that purpose.
However I do agree that they are an excellent piece of kit and if a person is going to keep a van for many years, the investment would be well worth it.
I am not sure about up to date prices but 3 years ago, the complete kit for a 12 volt version including the silencer and exhaust was around the top £700 to £800 mark..
You can but ex PO van kits on ebay, but this time of the year they are expensive,

search Eberspacher or diesel heater, diesel night heater.
Don't buy a truck version as it will be 24 volt


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Going back to the original statements. We have 3K radiator, purchased nearly 20 years ago. Settings are 1k, 2k,and 3k. If very cold we have it on 3K, but usually overnight is 0.5k or less. It kept us warm last year when the country was -18. Stowed upright at the back of the wardrobe.

Hope this helps your deliberation


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I went into Argos and bought the cheapy 2KW heater as recommended by vicdicdoc yesterday and its been plugged into our back lounge for the the last couple of hours.

I deliberately have left the central heating off and believe me our house gets cold as its ancient.

I would say its as warm in here now as if we had had the central heating on for a couple of hours so initial impressions are quite good. I would imagine in the van which is a much smaller space it will be perfect. There are three settings 750w 1250w or 2000w. Its on full wack at the moment. Not completely silent as it buzzes quietly and it does click on and off but not enough to keep you awake I would have thought. ITs quite small as well, I reckon it will stand right in front of the gas fire as its about the same size. Weighs nothing. 

whether its man enough to cope with temps like last year is yet to be proven but so far Im quite pleased.

Thanks everyone (especially vicdicdoc)

BD


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

barryd said:


> I went into Argos and bought the cheapy 2KW heater as recommended by vicdicdoc yesterday...
> 
> There are three settings 750w 1250w or 2000w. Its on full wack at the moment. Not completely silent as it buzzes quietly and it does click on and off but not enough to keep you awake I would have thought.
> 
> ...


Hi Barry

Out of interest, have you noticed if it also buzzes when on the lower settings 750w & 1250w?

Thanks for the info.

Mike


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

mikebeaches said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > I went into Argos and bought the cheapy 2KW heater as recommended by vicdicdoc yesterday...
> ...


Hi Mike

No I dont think it does. Ive just knocked it down and it seems quieter now.

Looks and feels a bit cheap but I guess with it being Argos there will be no quibles if it blows up. Found a timer in the drawer so I should be able to set it to come on early in the morning or if we are out half an hour before we get back.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

thank goodness

All is well now

aldra


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Barry, just make sure, when in use, there is NO risk of anything covering or falling onto the vents.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

do you mean when he's had too much to drink 8O :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

No!

I would consider a convector heater as a greater fire hazard than an oil filled radiator, as the vents are open to electric elements which could overheat if the air flow gets restricted.

But I,m sure you know that! :wink: :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks chaps

If it gets too hot Ill chuck some beer on it!

I think they have a cut out switch if they overheat but promise to be careful!  

Will try it in the van at the weekend


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Barry,

It's a bit late now but I fitted an electric convector heater that I got from B & Q for £10 in a sale, it has 3 heat settings 750W, 1kW and 2 kW. I wired it through a Siemens RDH10RF remote controller and transmitter so that we can choose the temperature according to our comfort level without getting out of bed! (lazy or what?). At night we can set the temperature back to around 14/15 deg. then turn it back up in the morning. It works a treat and keeps the temperature exact, with no worries about fumes, no noise, as with blown air or fan convector's and is completely safe but you do need an empty space for it. You can also use it for frost protection ad its lowest setting of 5 deg.

Iwas in Lidl this week and they have a thermostatic convector they have a thermostatic convector heater with remote control with 3 heat settings and frost guard at £29.99 see here

Graham


----------

